# Mechanicum. GREAT READ!



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

I made a thread not to long ago questioning the Book Mechanicum about if its worth the read. Ive am half way through the book and I have to say this is one of the best books in the series. Ive just wanna make this thread to let other people know that it is worth the read and is a great book with a great plot. thanks guys for gettin me the motivation to pick up the book and not just skip it. "LEGIO MORTIS WALKS!"


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I endorse it as well.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow, and I just always heard everyone I know hating on it...

I would class it as OK myself, not much more. Not up to Titanicus for titan combat, if you liked that bit Titanicus should be your next purchase.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

I loved it,one of the best HH novels.


----------



## Alvarius (May 10, 2011)

Loved it! Machanicum, Legion, A Thousand Sons, Horus Rising, Fulgrim, The First Heretic are the best ones so far.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

At least it doesn't try to trick us like a couple of the novels have. You know coming in what this one is about, so its no surprise when the main characters aren't astartes. However some of the books are supposed to be about the legions yet they revolve around non astartes...


----------



## Mr_Darkness (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought it was really good too.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Ak74 I know exactly what u mean.


----------



## Sanguinius1988 (May 17, 2011)

it was a sick novel, although i did think the Imperial Fists were a bunch of cowards...they are "the Emperor's wraith" for fuck sake


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

I really enjoyed this book. The novel has a great deal of information/background about the A.M.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i truly enjoyed mechanicum.

Really enjoyed the story and what it brought it 40k.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sanguinius1988 said:


> it was a sick novel, although i did think the Imperial Fists were a bunch of cowards...they are "the Emperor's wraith" for fuck sake


In what way were they cowards?


----------

